# Neuer Drucker nach Schrottkauf -.-



## SachsenPowl (26. August 2014)

Hai Community, brauch eure Hilfe bei einer Neuanschaffung von einem AiO Drucker.

Ich fang am besten gleich mal an 

Anforderungen: KEIN HP wenns geht ^^
Scannen, beidseitiger Druck, und Briefumschläge sollte er bedrucken können. Glaub so ein "Kasetten-Spender" wo man das Papier reinlegt ist am unkompliziertesten. Er sollte jetzt aber nicht son riesen Büro-Teil sein.
rausgesucht habe ich mir jetzt mal Vergleich für Canon PIXMA MX925, Canon PIXMA MG6350, Brother MFC-J870DW, Canon PIXMA MX725 die hier. Wenn er auch mal 2-3 Monate nicht zum Einsatz kommt, sollte die Patrone immernoch "annähernd" voll sein. Nicht so wie bei meinem alten HP..
Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir ein wenig helfen.
Weil auf die "Hilfe" von den Verkäufern von "Jupiter"-usw, möchte ich DIESMAL gerne verzichten!  (Ja ich hätte mich damals schon besser erkundigen sollen...^^)

Wenn ihr alternativen habt, bitte raus damit 

vielen Dank schonmal 

gruß Powl


----------



## DoctorGreenthumb (26. August 2014)

Ist Tinte ein Muss?
Wenn nicht wäre evtl. ein Gerät aus der Samsung CLX Serie optimal.
Diese gibt's auch bei Amazon und Ebay. 
Von Tinte halte ich nicht sonderlich viel, teure Patronen, kann austrocknen + verstopfen.


----------



## Panagianus (26. August 2014)

Hab den Canon Pixma mx925.
Der is Super, Patronne halten lange, fake Patronen sind gut und günstig, die Druck-Qualität is gut und der kann alles


----------



## SachsenPowl (27. August 2014)

DoctorGreenthumb schrieb:


> Ist Tinte ein Muss?
> Wenn nicht wäre evtl. ein Gerät aus der Samsung CLX Serie optimal.


Danke für den Hinweis, jedoch sind mir die CLX zu teuer und noch dazu find ich die zu groß.


----------



## S754 (27. August 2014)

Jaja die HP's...
Damals waren die echt gut, mein alter HP Drucker druckt jetzt schon seit 7 Jahren ohne Probleme und ist mit fast jedem OS kompatibel, von XP bis 8.1, Linux etc..

Mittlerweile kann man die HPs nicht gebrauchen, alles mehr oder weniger Müll, das gleich nach der Garantie kaputt geht. Hatte auch mal ein Epson Multifunktionsgerät, da ging der Ducker 1 Monat nach der Garantie kaputt, Reparatur war teurer als das Nachfolgermodell, "super Qualität"...


----------



## SachsenPowl (27. August 2014)

Panagianus schrieb:


> Hab den Canon Pixma mx925.
> Der is Super, Patronne halten lange, fake Patronen sind gut und günstig, die Druck-Qualität is gut und der kann alles



Ja aber auch bei diesem Model "beschweren" sich Leute dass die Druckkopfreinigung jedesmal Stattfindet, und da wir wirklich extrem wenig drucken, wird da warscheinlich auch schneller die Patrone eingetrocknet sein.


----------



## der-andyman (29. August 2014)

Also ich habe den Canon Pixma MG5450, eigentlich ein MX925, nur ohne ADF und Fax. Ich benutze nachgemachte Patronen von Logic Seek und ich drucke aus selten, und dennoch ist die Kombi so eigentlich ganz gut. Die Patronen halten jetzt seit einigen Monaten und sind, laut Füllstandsanzeige, noch zu 3/4 Voll. Und nein, der Drucker reinigt sich nicht jeden Tag, nur, wenn man wirlich lange (mehr als eine Woche) nicht gedruckt hat, dann reinigt sich der Drucker vor dem Druck. 
An der Regel ist aber, dass er erstmal Druckt und danach, wenn man fertig ist, klimpert der Drucker etwas rum, keine Ahnung, was genau er macht, aber nach Tinte saugen hört es sich nicht an!


----------



## mülla1 (30. August 2014)

Ich hab auch den mx925 und ein mittleres druckaufkommen.. Durch die fake Patronen isses auch echt günstig.. Wenn der Drucker auch nicht der sparsamste ist und nach längeren druckpausen erstmal 2 bis 3 Minuten rumfentert bis was passiert.. Das macht er aber wieder durch die Qualität, Funktionalität und seine Preiswerten Patronen wieder wett.. Ich bin total zufrieden


----------



## BertB (30. August 2014)

falls du tinte kaufst,
mach regelmäßig mal nen ausdruck,
einmal pro woche, oder so, (wenn nicht öfter, schwer zu sagen)

sonst trocknet der schrott in der düse ein, und du kannst neue patronen kaufen

kauf echt am besten laser, wenn du so selten druckst,
hatte immer nur pech mit tinte


----------

